# Upgrade to Windows 10. Is it worth it?



## ico (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a couple of PCs with similar specs:
Windows 7 Home Premium SP1
Intel i7-2600K @3.40GHz
RAM 16G, the other one 8GB
250GB SSD for OS/Software only, 45GB free.

Laptop:
Intel i7-2670QM @2.2GHz
RAM 6GB
750 GB HDD with 100GB free

Just wondering if it's worth the upgrade to Win 10, whether it's going to slow down the performance or actually make it faster, and whether they're compatible with all the software installed on win 7?
Need to decide soon because the free upgrade deadline is ending in a few days.

Thanks!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First before doing ANY upgrade, you need to check for win10 support for all of your hardware. Just because an upgrade is offered, you still need to check to be sure ALL of your hardware is supported. This is your job; not microsoft's job. 
Go to the support page for your motherboard and be sure win10 is listed as a supported os; same for your laptop. If it is supported, then yes I would upgrade.

FWIW I have been using win10 for well over a year [since it was released on the msdn site] Win10 is probably the best os ever released by ms; it just flat works without problems. Is it perfect, no however IMO it is a big improvement over win8.


----------



## Spandexer (Dec 1, 2004)

I came home one night and found my Win7 had upgraded to Win10. I'm fairly certain I did not click 'Yes Upgrade Me' at any time. I'm very glad the upgrade went through without a hitch and I've had no problems whatsoever. 
FWIW I too am enjoying the jump from Win7 to Win10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

ico:

As *crjdriver* already said, you want to make sure there's not going to be any driver issues with Windows 10 before you make the upgrade.
You have the luxury of having 3 computers, so if the upgrade goes south with any of them, you won't be completely dead in the water.

The current version of Windows 10 is 1511 Build 10586.
The upcoming "anniversary update" is suppose to update it to version 1607 Build 14393.
Hopefully, this update will address the current issues(drivers, etc.) that's plagued many people.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2006)

After some research, finally found out the motherboard for the ASUS A53S laptop is 60-N3EMB1200-D25. However, I can't find any site that list the specs, let alone OS compatibility.

For the desktops, I use Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3. It seems to support Windows 10.
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3853#ov
Under supports and downloads, it does list Win 10 driver download.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> After some research, finally found out the motherboard for the ASUS A53S laptop is 60-N3EMB1200-D25. However, I can't find any site that list the specs, let alone OS compatibility.


HERE is the list of *ASUS A53S* series laptops.
Which one do you have?


> For the desktops, I use Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3. It seems to support Windows 10.


*Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3* motherboard
It doesn't appear to list Windows 10 64-bit drivers for its primary devices(graphics, audio, ethernet, etc.).
But according to the description of those devices, Windows 10 64-bit will provide drivers for them.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Frank, spandexer and crjdriver,

Thank you so much for your responses. I really do appreciate that you're setting aside some time to help me on this.
I just realized I should look underneath the laptop for the sticker instead of the front sticker. So it says:
Model A53S
MB Ver K53SD
and underneath the serial number barcode it says: A53SD-NS71

So it looks like mine is A53SD ?

For the Desktop:
Do you think it's safe to switch?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*ASUS A53SD Laptop*

It appears to have these primary devices:
Intel chipset
Intel or NVIDIA graphics (possibly an Intel HD Graphics 3000 or a NVIDIA GeForce GT 610M)
Realtek high definition audio
Atheros ethernet
Atheros or Azurewave or Intel wireless

As you can see, all the listed drivers are for Windows 7 and Windows 8.
That doesn't mean however that Windows 10 drivers don't exist for them.

---------------------------------------------------------------

In order to better determine the identity of the devices in that laptop, go into the Device Manager, then expand these headings:

*Display Adapters
Network Adapters
Processors
Sound Video And Game Controllers*

Advise the exact description of the devices listed in each heading.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Be careful not to make any typos.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2006)

Than you, Frank.

I hope these are the description that you're looking for:

Display adapters:
- Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
- NVIDIA GeForce 610M

(so it branches out to those two items)

Network Adapters:
- Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
- Hamachi Network Interface
- Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 100
- Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
- Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2

Processors:
- Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz
(listed in 8 lines)

Sound, video, and game controllers:
- Intel(R) Display Audio
- NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM)
- Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There doesn't appear to be Windows 10 drivers for ALL of the primary devices in that laptop, so I would keep running Windows 7 in it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2006)

That's too bad. 

Where do you get the info? Perhaps I can check by myself in the near future in case one day they will provide the drivers.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From the Microsoft Update Catalog site and the Intel site.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Win10 support is much more important with a laptop than with a desktop. Laptops are more proprietary than a desktop.

Just because win10 is not listed as a supported os does not mean it will not work; it means it was never tested and found to work. In addition, the mfg does not want to invest the time/money into writing drivers for obsolete hardware.

I have win10 running on one of the system here [old asus 790fx mb] no win10 support however everything works fine. When you use an unsupported os, you are in effect a beta tester; might work fine and it might not work fine. In addition, some of the proprietary monitoring software for the mb will most likely not work; ie for asus, asus probe, for gigabyte, easytune.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Same here. I have Windows 10 running in both of my full-time 2009-era Dell PC's.
Their support sites never tested them for nor provided drivers for them for Windows 10, so I did some research.
Their integrated Intel graphics device wasn't supported, so I installed a supported graphics card and then installed Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've decided to stay with Windows 7, I like the way it works, it may not be for everyone and many like to install new upgrades but after reading many reviews, not all positive I might say, I'm not budging


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Dotty,
Most reviews focus on the bad things, like the privacy concerns. Today is almost the last day for free upgrade. So I installed Win 10 just to get it activated. That laptop is not listed on Lenovo's site as compatible. So I still have 30 days to test it out. If not I can just reinstall Windows 7 again. I have no use for this latop so it will be just used for testing.


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

still Window7 now .


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

lunarlander said:


> Hi Dotty,
> Most reviews focus on the bad things, like the privacy concerns. Today is almost the last day for free upgrade. So I installed Win 10 just to get it activated. That laptop is not listed on Lenovo's site as compatible. So I still have 30 days to test it out. If not I can just reinstall Windows 7 again. I have no use for this latop so it will be just used for testing.


I did think about trying it, I was going to set a restore point then I could simply revert to Windows 7 but after reading a few reviews I decided to stick with 7. How are you liking the latest version?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Dotty, you can't use a system restore point to revert back to Windows 7 after upgrading to Windows 10. There is a specific procedure to do it without reinstalling Windows (if within the first 30 days) as well as some other options that would likely be more destructive but using a system restore point is not one of them.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

oops thanks! I found the wrong info after searching Google


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2006)

I decided to install Win 10 on all the desktops and laptop that I mentioned and have using and monitoring them. So far so good. All software seems to be working.
We'll see!


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I figure if it aint broke don't fix it, that's my excuse anyway


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

I going back to windows 7 not a fan of 10.


----------

